# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Apex bows

## James sully

Was thinking of buying a 60lb apex warrior x off trademe or online, is this company a good quality company?

----------


## Feral

Better choices than apex. Go to a shop. You can't just "get into" bow hunting without the right help and guidance.

----------


## Friwi

Go and see archery direct in Hamilton, they will provide you with the right equipment at the right price and they even have a range for you to test your bow before you buy!

----------


## Pengy

It would be so cool if we could do that with rifles

----------


## Taff

As said a lot more to buying a bow than meets the eye, get it fitted and adjusted to a pull you are happy with, can you draw and hold a 60ld bow, what is your draw length, arrow length , etc, but it is great fun .

----------

